# [A] Rising sucht Verstärkung - Antonidas



## Akatosh (9. April 2013)

Rising (http://rising-antonidas.enjin.com/home) ist eine neugegründete Gilde auf dem Server Antonidas, die aus der Gilde Auge des Sturms auf Gilneas entstanden ist. Der Kern unserer Spieler ist seit dem WoW Release in unserer Gemeinschaft.

Wir sind momentan im Thron des Donners im 10er Raidmodus unterwegs.

Dafür suchen wir noch engagierte Spieler zur Verstärkung des Raids, die sich mit ihrer Klasse auskennen. Wir raiden 3 mal die Woche und haben folgende Raidzeiten:

Donnerstag 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Montag 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr

Klassenbedarf

(Stand: 21.06.2013)

Tank: closed 
Melee DPS: hoch (DK, Pala)
Ranged DPS: hoch (Moonkin, Shadowpriest, Elementarschamane)
Heal: hoch (Priester, Mönch bevorzugt)

Stand 2/13 HC

Gehört ihr zu einer Klasse deren Bedarf derzeit nicht hoch eingestuft ist könnt ihr euch dennoch bei uns bewerben wenn ihr davon überzeugt seid gut in unser Team zu passen und ihr uns von euch überzeugen könnt!
Gute Spieler sind stets gern gesehen.

Wir erwarten von jedem einzelnen Spieler, dass er für die Gilde spielt! Teamfähigkeit wird bei uns Groß geschrieben, Egospieler und Selbstdarsteller sind fehl am Platze. Man sollte bereit sein, sich selbst und seine Spielweise jederzeit anzupassen, sollte es die aktuelle Aufgabe erfordern. Ebenso solltet ihr zu jedem Raid motiviert sein, das Beste aus eurem Char heraus zu holen und die nötige Disziplin mitbringen, um auch in schweren Zeiten nicht die Beherrschung zu verlieren.

Equipment ist ein weiteres Kriterium. Es ist momentan nicht zwingend erforderlich, dass ihr auf jedem Platz mit Best-in-Slot Gegenständen aufwartet, brauchbar sollte es dennoch sein. Hier spielt auch eine Rolle, ob das Equip vernünftig gesockelt und verzaubert ist!

Selbstverständlich sollte sein, dass ihr über einen WoW-fähigen PC verfügt und die dazugehörige, stabile Internetverbindung. Teamspeak 3 ist installiert und ihr könnt auch mit Hilfe eines Mikrofons mit uns kommunizieren.

Interesse geweckt? Dann würden wir uns freuen wenn du uns auf http://rising-antonidas.enjin.com/home besuchen kommst.

Wir freuen uns, von Dir zu hören.


----------



## Akatosh (15. April 2013)

push


----------



## Trashmen (16. April 2013)

Hab mich schon gefragt wo die alten Top Gilden aus Gilneas abgewandert sind...ohne ADS und Out of Range ist Gilneas nicht mehr das selbe.


----------



## Akatosh (21. Juni 2013)

push


----------

